# Need sitter.... D:



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey you guys,

Do any of you have experience or sit for people in home? I am currently looking for a sitter for the new year but I would like to get my 9 month old used to her sitter ahead of time.

I'd need someone for jan 2011, from 7am-5:30-6pm. I am coming come from pickering so sometimes the weather/traffic sucks. This would be from monday to friday, possible early pick up friday.

I am in the birchmount and danforth area, someone with ECE and first aid would be best. 

Rates would probably have to be in the 500-600mth range as I can't afford much more than that atm.

If you know anyone gimmie a PM!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I've never met Jen Jen Ng here but given she is taking early childhood something courses to be a teacher or such you may want to see if she'll be interested.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I did speak with her, I really should Pm her again and ask where she does her placement. :S I am stressing so bad..


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure if the idea came to you already or not but how about hosting at your place for the party? I remember some people I spoke to before that had kids and they pretty much gave up 5yrs before considering a babysitter after the childs birth to make sure things are ok and dedicated themselves to the kid. Yah some other people did have family handle thier kids for the new years things as well like in your situation with a new baby.

Kind of hard to find people on that date. Especially if they drink as some would have some celebratory drinks then.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh it's not just for new years as in so I can party.. LOL I need a sitter from jan 2011 and on since I go back to work at the end of December. 

I do the in home thing anyways at new years. ^^


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Try looking for some work at home options?  Like for a few years then head back to work outside?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea staying home was on my mind and maybe taking on some kids myself but I am needed at work. My maternity leave is almost up.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wish I could help you. I did a few babysittings before but mostly with knee kickers  and never newborns. I only did it for short times only and not for long hours at a time but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish I could get work at home that paid well... But I have bills that I desperately need to catch up on. 

I'll find someone soon hopefully!


----------

